# The Battle at Hamburger Hill



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

I had a cousin fight at Hamburger Hill so i did some research. Did u know that 2 out of 10 soldiers were not killed or wounded?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

In regards to the poll, Its gotta be the M-60...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

What a waste of a thread...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> What a waste of a thread...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

If u guys have some info about Hamburger Hill please share it. 
:fist:


----------

